# CALLING IN THE COLD?



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

When the weather does turn cold and you are blowing a short reed, do you wear gloves while calling or not? Are most people using pockets or hand warming sleeves to keep your hands from freezing?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I can't call with a pair of gloves on. The sound is muffled and sounds strange. I try to wear gloves when not calling. I just tough it out when its cold and call without gloves on.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll second that... It builds character (and chapped hands  )


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I use a hand warmer that you wear around your waist. Throw a couple of those hot hand packs in there an you're good to go! I only wear gloves when we're stting up and tearing down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hand warmers are the way to go. I think the boyz should go in on a case to save $$$. If they don't get used during the late season, they'll certainly get used for ice fishing season.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i have to agree with chris and dblkluk hand warmers are the best thing to do because gloves make the call sound really corny and muffled....hand warmers on the other hand give warmth and you can get your hands out fast enough to call or to shoot.....that comes in handy for ducks that buzz by quick! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Handwarmers???????????? I would call you all a bunch of sissy prettyboy quarterbacks, but..............since I played wide receiver I can't say much! It's amazing how my 40 yd dash got faster with a 250lb chasing me!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too like to use the hand warmer that you wear around your waste. you can't call with gloves on. it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Handwarmers???????????? I would call you all a bunch of sissy prettyboy quarterbacks, but..............since I played wide receiver I can't say much! It's amazing how my 40 yd dash got faster with a 250lb chasing me!


I wonder how fast you would run with our 300 pound sophomore chasing you. But anyways I like the handwarmers too, don't mind a couple of the cheap heat packs either.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

yea hand warmers all the way. only have gloves before shooting hours and taking down. gloves get wet in water when picking up then frezze anyway.

like foot warmers too!!!


----------



## NEgoosebuster (Sep 23, 2003)

I use the Avery muff- has shell loops, a couple velcro pockets, and a zippered pocket as well. Stick a handwarmer in there and your hands stay very warm. Best 25 dollars I spent last year for sure. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What do you do to keep the calls from freezing? calls not balls :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Some guys put the calls in their jackets to keep them warm. I have tried this and it doesn't work for me, I'm always fumbling and grabbing the wrong call or forgetting to put them back in. I just let em freeze and when its go time, close my hands tight and blow softly through the call (not making any noise) until it thaws, which is just a second or two.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks dblkluk....thats what I do too. I'm hoping for a new solution though.


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

Most of the time I do not wear gloves except if it gets extremely cold and windy. When the conditions are brutal, I use Avery's Callers Gloves. I got a pair late last season and loved them. They provide warmth to your hands while not effecting the sound of your call. The gloves protect the back of your hands, while leaving the palm of your hands exposed. This eliminates the muffled sound you get while using gloves when you are calling.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe the calls needs some kind of protection of there own... Have your ever heard of a glove for calls? Could leave just a little bit for the mouth of the call so you could blow. I might need to buy a handwarmer before we go to Sask. It looks like it's going to be cold...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've thought of coming up with some kind of sleeve like that DB. The only problem is unlike the human body, calls don't produce heat of their own, so as soon as you quit blowing through them, they will freeze.


----------

